# ماذا يدفع الزوجات المعنفات للبحث عن الحب بعد ان يتم خراب بيوتهن ؟



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2019)

ان كان البيت المسيحي مملوء بالشجار والخلافات بين الزوجين والزوجة يتم ضربها واهانتها وتعنيفها وبعذ ذلك يتم طلاقها لاي سبب غير الزنى  فسوف تبحث الزوجة عن الحب والحنان وكلمات العاطفية والتقدير والاحترام من اي شخص بعد خراب بيتها فهي بطبيعتها تحتاج الى كلمات الحب والحنان والكلمات العاطفية والتقدير والاحترام فيجب على الزوجين ان يحبوا بعضهم البعض كما احب المسيح الكنيسة وان يقدروا ويحترموا بعضهم البعض متناسين خلافاتهم ومشاكلهم وان يحلوها سويةً لان بيتهم العائلي هو نواة الكنيسة وهو نواة جسد المسيح وكرمته لانهما جسداً واحداً بعد ان نالا سر الزواج المقدس الذي يربطهما للابد ولكن هذا غير مطبق الان مع الاسف وعلى الزوجة الصالحة ان تتحمل زوجها القاسي عليها لان هذا واجبها تجاه زوجها وان تخلص له وان تصلي على نيته من اجل ان يدوم الزواج بينهما
ويجب ان يعيش هذا البيت بالحب والوئام والتفاهم المشترك وان يغفر احدهما للاخر كلما اخطأ اليه كما غفر المسيح زلاتنا هكذا يجب نحن ان نغفر للمذنبين الينا كلما اخطأوا بحقنا وان يربوا اطفالهم تربية دينية منذ نعومة اظفارهم على مجبة المسيح والعيش لاجله ولمجده


----------



## maged18 (8 يونيو 2020)

الكلام ده مظبوط لكن للاسف مش بيطبق


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 يونيو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> ان كان البيت المسيحي مملوء بالشجار والخلافات بين الزوجين فسوف تبحث الزوجة عن الحب والحنان وكلمات العاطفية والتقدير والاحترام من خارج المنزل فهي بطبيعتها تحتاج الى كلمات الحب والحنان والكلمات العاطفية والتقدير والاحترام فيجب على الزوجين ان يحبوا بعضهم البعض كما احب المسيح الكنيسة وان يقدروا ويحترموا بعضهم البعض متناسين خلافاتهم ومشاكلهم وان يحلوها سويةً لان بيتهم العائلي هو نواة الكنيسة وهو نواة جسد المسيح وكرمته
> ويجب ان يعيش هذا البيت بالحب والوئام والتفاهم المشترك وان يغفر احدهما للاخر كلما اخطأ اليه كما غفر المسيح زلاتنا هكذا يجب نحن ان نغفر للمذنبين الينا كلما اخطأوا بحقنا وان يربوا اطفالهم تربية دينية منذ نعومة اظفارهم على مجبة المسيح والعيش لاجله ولمجده




*لا يوجد بيت يخلو من المشاكل والخلافات..فمهما كانت هذه المشاكل كبيرة ومزعجة، فلا يوجد أي مبرر للزوجة "للبحث" عن حب خارج البيت! لا يوجد أختلاف على أن الحب ضروري في البيت...لكن أذا كانت هناك مشاكل والحب فاتر ولا يتبادل الطرفان أي مشاعر لفترة معينة، فهذا ليس مبرر للزوجة للأستسلام و "ألبحث" خارج المنزل! *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 يونيو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> ان كان البيت المسيحي مملوء بالشجار والخلافات بين الزوجين فسوف تبحث الزوجة عن الحب والحنان وكلمات العاطفية والتقدير والاحترام من خارج المنزل فهي بطبيعتها تحتاج الى كلمات الحب والحنان والكلمات العاطفية والتقدير والاحترام فيجب على الزوجين ان يحبوا بعصهم البعض




تهديد علني للزوج يكش يفهم :act23::boxing:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 يونيو 2020)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تهديد علني للزوج يكش يفهم :act23::boxing:




*يعني هل مسموح للزوج أن يبحث عن حب خارج المنزل اذا الزوجة لم تكن بالمستوى المطلوب للعلاقة؟! - المبرر لا يسمح لكلا الطرفين..*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يونيو 2020)

*المشكله الكبيره ان الزوجين بينسوا ظروف المعيشه وظروف الجواز
الزوجه دائما عايزه زوجها زي الافلام التركي علي طوووول رومانسي وهادي و خروجاات وفسح ودلع وبتنسي ان  هو بيبقي مضغوط طول الوقت في شغله والتفكير الدائم ف توفير ليهم عيشه كويسه فطبيعي بيبقي مقصر شويه بس  مش معني كده ينسي هو كمان ان ليها حقوق ...

ونفس القصه للرجل عايزها تربي العيال وتعمل الاكل ف الميعاد وتهتم بالبيت وكل ما يقولها علي حاجه تقوله نعم ...نعم ... نعم 
وبعد كل ده عايزها مهتميه بنفسها كانها قاعده فاضيه مش وراها اي حاجه
عايزها تبقي سيندريلا دايما ... وطبعا مقصدش عشان التربيه والبيت تهمل نفسها لا طبعا

بس ده بيبص لجانب هو عايزه بس وهي بتبص لجانب هي عايزاه بس مش بيبصوا للظروف اللي هما عايشين فيها

الزوجه الللي بتجري وراه كلمه حلوه ( وطبعا عارفين ان اللي بيقول كلام لبنت وعارف انها متجوزه مش بيقولها كده عشان اعجاب بس لا.. عشان افكار مش كويسه ) حد غريب قالها بتنسي جوزها اللي متمرط في الشغل علشانها
والعكس.....

في جمله بحب اقولها لاي حد متجوز لو بيتخانق كتير مع مراته ....
" اللي مش بيلاقي حاجه مع اللي معاه بيدور عليها بره "*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يونيو 2020)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يعني هل مسموح للزوج أن يبحث عن حب خارج المنزل اذا الزوجة لم تكن بالمستوى المطلوب للعلاقة؟! - المبرر لا يسمح لكلا الطرفين..*



لا طبعا غير مسموح 
وموافقة كلامك بالتأكيد
انا بقول للرجالة ده تهديد عشان يهتموا بزوجاتهم و مايتكلوش علي ان الزوجة هتبقي امينة مهما حصل من مشاكل


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يونيو 2020)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> *المشكله الكبيره ان الزوجين بينسوا ظروف المعيشه وظروف الجواز
> الزوجه دائما عايزه زوجها زي الافلام التركي علي طوووول رومانسي وهادي و خروجاات وفسح ودلع وبتنسي ان  هو بيبقي مضغوط طول الوقت في شغله والتفكير الدائم ف توفير ليهم عيشه كويسه فطبيعي بيبقي مقصر شويه بس  مش معني كده ينسي هو كمان ان ليها حقوق ...
> 
> ونفس القصه للرجل عايزها تربي العيال وتعمل الاكل ف الميعاد وتهتم بالبيت وكل ما يقولها علي حاجه تقوله نعم ...نعم ... نعم
> ...




مشاركة رائعة ولخصت كل حاجة 




> بس ده بيبص لجانب هو عايزه بس وهي بتبص لجانب هي عايزاه بس مش بيبصوا للظروف اللي هما عايشين فيها



فعلا الانانية هي اصل المشاكل

لو يفهموا ان الزواج خدمة وبذل وتضحية من اجل راحة الآخر  مش هيبقي فية مشاكل 
بس المهم الاتنين يفهموا 
اما لو طرف واحد هو اللي بيقدم وبيخدم وبيحب والطرف التاني اناني المشكلة هتفضل قائمة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 يونيو 2020)

البيت المسيحي رأسه شخص المسيح وارضه واقدامه على الشيطان والزوج والزوجة واطفالهما هم كنيسة المسيح والاطفال هم من يمثلون المسيح في المستقبل فيجب ان يحب الزوجان بعضهما البعض يستمدان حبهما لبعضهما من حب شخص المسيح نفسه واقامة المذبح العائلي يصلون هما واطفالهما امامه كل يوم ويستمدان منه الحكمة والحل لاختلافاتهما وبركة الله لهما ولاطفالهما كل يوم فالذي يشبع بحب المسيح وبحب شريك حياته واطفاله لن يبحث عن حب خارج البيت اطلاقاً


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 يونيو 2020)

رجاءاً اقرأوا هذا الموضوع لتعلموا بان الزوجة محتاجة دوماً لعناية الزوج واهتمامه بها ورعايته لها
في مزمور 128
1 طُوبَى لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَتَّقِي الرَّبَّ، وَيَسْلُكُ فِي طُرُقِهِ.
2 لأَنَّكَ تَأْكُلُ تَعَبَ يَدَيْكَ، طُوبَاكَ وَخَيْرٌ لَكَ.
3 امْرَأَتُكَ مِثْلُ كَرْمَةٍ مُثْمِرَةٍ فِي جَوَانِبِ بَيْتِكَ. بَنُوكَ مِثْلُ غُرُوسِ الزَّيْتُونِ حَوْلَ مَائِدَتِكَ.
4 هكَذَا يُبَارَكُ الرَّجُلُ الْمُتَّقِي الرَّبَّ.
5 يُبَارِكُكَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَتُبْصِرُ خَيْرَ أُورُشَلِيمَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ،
6 وَتَرَى بَنِي بَنِيكَ. سَلاَمٌ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ.
طوباك ان كنت مؤمن بالمسيح ومتقيه وتسلك في طرقه وتضعه امامك في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتك فستكون امرأتك ككرمة مثمرة وبنوك كغروس الزيتون من حولك ولكن ما الفرق بين الكرمة واشجار الزيتون
الكرمة تحتاج الى عناية ورعاية دائمة بحيث اذا اهملتها موسم واحد ستهلك وتموت فهكذا ستكون امرأتك التي في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتك تحتاج الى رعايتك وعنايتك وتشجيعك ايها الزوج المؤمن بالمسيح ومتقيه ولا يجوز ان تهملها بعذر انشغالك باعمالك فيجب مراعاتها وتسديد احتياجاتها في كل وقت
اما اشجار الزيتون فهي تمد جدورها في ارض صلبة وعرة وتحتاج طويلاً الى ان تنمو وطويلاً جداً ان تثمر من عشر الى خمس عشر سنة وعندما يكون جذرها عميق تستمر لالاثمار لعشرين جيل وهكذا الابناء محتاجين لوقت طويل للنمو وللاثمار ومتى ما تربوا تربية دينية مسيحية مركزها المسيح سيثمروا وسيعيشوا امينين لشخص المسيح له كل المجد ولا يحتاجوا الى رعايتك المستمرة سيستقلوا بحياتهم وسيتبارك ليس نسلهم فقط بل لعشرين جيل من اجيالهم
بارك الله كل ايام حياتك وابدأ كلامك بمباركته وشكره فسيباركك الله كما ورد في سفر طوبيا
"نُبَارِكُكَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يُصِبْنَا مَا كُنَّا نَتَوَقَّعُهُ، فَإِنَّكَ قَدْ آتَيْتَنَا رَحْمَتَكَ وَحَبَسْتَ عَنَّا الْعَدُوَ الَّذِي يَضْطَهِدُنَا، وَرَحِمْتَ الْوَحِيدَيْنِ. فَاجْعَلْهُمَا يَا رَبِّ يُبَارِكَانِكَ أَتَمَّ بَرَكَةٍ، وَيُقَدِّمَانِ لَكَ قُرْبَانَ تَسْبِيحِكَ وَعَافِيَتِهِمَا حَتَّى تَعْلَمَ الأُمَمُ كَافَّةً أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهُ الْوَاحِدُ فِي الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا" (سفر طوبيا 8: 17-19)

"يُبَارِكُكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنَّكَ ابْنُ رَجُلٍ صَالِحٍ جِدًّا بَارٍّ مُتَّقٍ للهِ صَانِعِ صَدَقَاتٍ. وَتَحِلُّ الْبَرَكَةُ عَلَى زَوْجَتِكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيْكُمَا، وَتَرَيَانِ بَنِيكُمَا وَبَنِي بَنِيكُمَا إِلَى الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ، وَيَكُونُ نَسْلُكُمَا مُبَارَكًا مِنْ إِلهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْمَالِكِ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ" (سفر طوبيا 9: 9-11)
عندما تبارك الله فسيباركك ويبارك نسلك ليس الى عشرين جيل بل للابد يكون مباركاً


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 يونيو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> رجاءاً اقرأوا هذا الموضوع لتعلموا بان الزوجة محتاجة دوماً لعناية الزوج واهتمامه بها ورعايته لها
> في مزمور 128
> 1 طُوبَى لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَتَّقِي الرَّبَّ، وَيَسْلُكُ فِي طُرُقِهِ.
> 2 لأَنَّكَ تَأْكُلُ تَعَبَ يَدَيْكَ، طُوبَاكَ وَخَيْرٌ لَكَ.
> ...




*كل ما قلته عزيزتي ينطبق على كلاهما..ألرجل والمرأة - لكن المشكلة ليست في التعامل فقط - فالتعامل لن يكون على مستوى واحد كل أيام حياتهم، ستكون هناك مشاكل ومصاعب وعقبات في وجه الرجل والمرأة، لكن موضوعك بالذات يتحدث في بدايته عن ترك المرأة منزلها والبحث عن شيء أخر خارجه!! هذا هو ما نريد التأكيد عليه - نحن لسنا بصدد أن الرجل يجب عليه ان يكون محباً ومهتماً بالزوجة - هذا الشيء مفروغ منه ومعلوم، لكن هناك أزواج يخطئون، هناك أزواج مدمنون على الكحول وعلى المخدرات وعلى القمار وعلى امور كثيرة - فهل هذا مبرر للزوجة أن تترك رجلها وتذهب لتبحث عن الحب في مكان أخر؟! ام يجب ان تقف مع زوجها وتساعده في مصائبه ومشاكله وعقباته - فبالمحصلة الرجل بشر وليس إله...وهنا تكمن الاصالة في الزوجة التي تشارك زوجها في الافراح والاطراح! لكن مهما حدث بين الزوج والزوجة فلا يوجد...أكرر...لا يوجد أي مبرر للزوجة ان تبحث عن اي شيء خارج منزلها! فهذا يعتبر خيانة للسر المقدس الذي يجمعهما، وحتى وإن لم تُظهر هذا الشيء، فالقلب مكشوف لله وهو الذي سيحاسبها (ويحاسب الرجل كذلك)

[Q-BIBLE]"وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَكَلَّمْ بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِالتَّعْلِيمِ الصَّحِيحِ: أَنْ يَكُونَ الأَشْيَاخُ صَاحِينَ، ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، مُتَعَقِّلِينَ، أَصِحَّاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالصَّبْرِ.  كَذلِكَ الْعَجَائِزُ فِي سِيرَةٍ تَلِيقُ بِالْقَدَاسَةِ، غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، غَيْرَ مُسْتَعْبَدَاتٍ لِلْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، مُعَلِّمَاتٍ الصَّلاَحَ، لِكَيْ يَنْصَحْنَ الْحَدَثَاتِ أَنْ يَكُنَّ مُحِبَّاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ وَيُحْبِبْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ، مُتَعَقِّلاَتٍ، عَفِيفَاتٍ، مُلاَزِمَاتٍ بُيُوتَهُنَّ، صَالِحَاتٍ، خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَدَّفَ عَلَى كَلِمَةِ اللهِ"[/Q-BIBLE]*

[Q-BIBLE]*مُلاَحِظِينَ سِيرَتَكُنَّ الطَّاهِرَةَ بِخَوْفٍ*[/Q-BIBLE]

*هذه الآيات وآيات اخرى يمكن أن اسردها عن عفة وإخلاص المرأة لزوجها - ولا يوجد اي مبرر مهما كان كبيراً او صغيراً لان تخرج عن سر القداسة الذي زرعه الرب بينهما - لان ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان - لا الزوجة ولا الرجل! 

تحياتي*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 يونيو 2020)

الزوج هو وكيل على الزوجة وهي ليست ملكه بل ملك المسيح وكما اطفاله هم ملك للمسيح وليسوا ملكه الخاص سيؤدي عنهم حساباً يوم الدينونة عما فعله بهم
والزوجة هي كائن بشري له احاسيس ومشاعر وكيان مستقل وهي ليست للمتعة وانجاب الاطفال بل يجب معاملتها معاملة حسنة مملؤة بالحب والمودة والحنان من قبل الزوج والعكس ليس صحيح فالزوج هو رأس البيت والزوجة والاطفال هم عطايا من الله له يجب الاعتناء بهم لكيلا يبحثوا عن الحب والحنان والمودة ولو بالكلام وليس الافعال فالكلام الطيب صالح للبنيان مملوء بالمحبة ويصرف الغضب  وان كانت الزوجة مهمولة من قبل زوجها فكيف تربي جيل المستقبل كنيسة يسوع المستقبلية والذين سيمثلون المسيح على الارض وسيقودون اسرهم ففاقد الشئ لا يعطيه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 يونيو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> الزوج هو وكيل على الزوجة وهي ليست ملكه بل ملك المسيح وكما اطفاله هم ملك للمسيح وليسوا ملكه الخاص سيؤدي عنهم حساباً يوم الدينونة عما فعله بهم
> والزوجة هي كائن بشري له احاسيس ومشاعر وكيان مستقل وهي ليست للمتعة وانجاب الاطفال بل يجب معاملتها معاملة حسنة مملؤة بالحب والمودة والحنان من قبل الزوج والعكس ليس صحيح فالزوج هو رأس البيت والزوجة والاطفال هم عطايا من الله له يجب الاعتناء بهم لكيلا يبحثوا عن الحب والحنان والمودة ولو بالكلام وليس الافعال فالكلام الطيب صالح للبنيان مملوء بالمحبة ويصرف الغضب  وان كانت الزوجة مهمولة من قبل زوجها فكيف تربي جيل المستقبل كنيسة يسوع المستقبلية والذين سيمثلون المسيح على الارض وسيقودون اسرهم ففاقد الشئ لا يعطيه




*عفواً اختي العزيزة...لم يقل أحد ان الزوجة مُلك أحد ولم يقل أحد انها للمتعة والانجاب - لكن لدى الطرفان واجب متساوي لصيانة الاخر مهما كانت الشدائد! لكن لم أفهم بالمقصود "العكس ليس صحيح"! هل ان ما ينطبق على الرجل لا ينطبق على المرأة؟! أذا كان هذا المقصود، فأن هناك مشكلة أساسية وهي رؤية كل شخص على أنه كيان مستقل له واجبات مستقلة، وبهذا نحن نبتعد عن روح الأية التي تقول "إذاً ليسا بعد أثنين بل هم جسد واحد"  ما ينطبق على الرجل كذلك ينطبق على المرأة من حب واحترام وتقدير وحنان - وبنفس المنطق - الرجل لم يتزوج فقط ليعمل ويكد ويشقى ويوفر الحاجات ولا يتلقى شيء في المقابل (من حنان وأهتمام وحب) - تبقى النقطة التي أثرتيها محور أساسي في نقاشنا: لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال ان تنظر المرأة خارج بيتها وخارج نطاق علاقتها الزوجية مهما كانت الاسباب - وبذات المحاسبة، سيحاسب الله كل من الزوج والزوجة على صيانة سرهما المقدس الذي أودعه الله اليهما بحب المسيح، كما أن المسيح أحب الكنيسة هكذا يجب ان نحب الزوجات، وكما أن الكنيسة خاضعة للمسيح، كذلك يجب على الزوجة ان تخضع لزوجها بالحق!

تحياتي*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 يونيو 2020)

ما اقصده العكس ليس صحيح هو ان حواء خلقت من عظمة من عظام ادم اي ان المرأة وديعة لدى الرجل اي الزوجة وديعة لدى الرجل وبسر الزواج يرتبط جسدهما ليصيرا جسداً واحداً وكلامي موجه للذين يضربون ويعنفون زوجاتهم وليس للكل فضرب الزوجات حالياً صار شائعاً في عصرنا هذا فتشعر الزوجة بانها غير مرغوب بها ولان سر الزواج المقدس عندنا سر ابدي فاما تفكر بالطلاق وهذا مكرهة عند المسيح او تبحث عن من يسمعها كلام طيب وحلو وحنين ويشعرها باهميتها وكيانها حالها حال الرجل الذي يلقى معاملة سيئة من زوجته لاي سبب من الاسباب فالزوج مسؤول عن زوجته واطفاله وعلى الزوجة ان تحبه وتخلص له وتطيعه وعلى الزوج ان يحبها ويصونها لانهما مرتبطين بسر الزواج المقدس الذي لا طلاق فيه اذ هو سر ابدي الا في حالة الزنى فقط والان يتم الطلاق بسبب عدم انجاب الزوجة الاطفال لمدة طويلة هنا في اوربا مع الاسف


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 يونيو 2020)

اعذروني انا لست متزوجة وانا فقط ادافع عن الزوجة المسيحية التي يتم ضربها وتعنيفها واحاول ان اشرح ابعاد هذا التصرف المشين وانا احاول ان ازرع بذرة الافكار الايجابية والتي هي صالحة للبنيان وزرع المحبة والسلام بيننا وبين الاخرين  لمجد المسيح يسوع فقط لا اكثر


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 يونيو 2020)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *عفواً اختي العزيزة...لم يقل أحد ان الزوجة مُلك أحد ولم يقل أحد انها للمتعة والانجاب - لكن لدى الطرفان واجب متساوي لصيانة الاخر مهما كانت الشدائد! لكن لم أفهم بالمقصود "العكس ليس صحيح"! هل ان ما ينطبق على الرجل لا ينطبق على المرأة؟! أذا كان هذا المقصود، فأن هناك مشكلة أساسية وهي رؤية كل شخص على أنه كيان مستقل له واجبات مستقلة، وبهذا نحن نبتعد عن روح الأية التي تقول "إذاً ليسا بعد أثنين بل هم جسد واحد"  ما ينطبق على الرجل كذلك ينطبق على المرأة من حب واحترام وتقدير وحنان - وبنفس المنطق - الرجل لم يتزوج فقط ليعمل ويكد ويشقى ويوفر الحاجات ولا يتلقى شيء في المقابل (من حنان وأهتمام وحب) - تبقى النقطة التي أثرتيها محور أساسي في نقاشنا: لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال ان تنظر المرأة خارج بيتها وخارج نطاق علاقتها الزوجية مهما كانت الاسباب - وبذات المحاسبة، سيحاسب الله كل من الزوج والزوجة على صيانة سرهما المقدس الذي أودعه الله اليهما بحب المسيح، كما أن المسيح أحب الكنيسة هكذا يجب ان نحب الزوجات، وكما أن الكنيسة خاضعة للمسيح، كذلك يجب على الزوجة ان تخضع لزوجها بالحق!
> 
> تحياتي*



[COLOR


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 يونيو 2020)

maged18 قال:


> الكلام ده مظبوط لكن للاسف مش بيطبق



[COLOR


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 يونيو 2020)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تهديد علني للزوج يكش يفهم :act23::boxing:


[COLOR


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 يونيو 2020)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> *المشكله الكبيره ان الزوجين بينسوا ظروف المعيشه وظروف الجواز
> الزوجه دائما عايزه زوجها زي الافلام التركي علي طوووول رومانسي وهادي و خروجاات وفسح ودلع وبتنسي ان  هو بيبقي مضغوط طول الوقت في شغله والتفكير الدائم ف توفير ليهم عيشه كويسه فطبيعي بيبقي مقصر شويه بس  مش معني كده ينسي هو كمان ان ليها حقوق ...
> 
> ونفس القصه للرجل عايزها تربي العيال وتعمل الاكل ف الميعاد وتهتم بالبيت وكل ما يقولها علي حاجه تقوله نعم ...نعم ... نعم
> ...



[COLOR


----------



## maged18 (21 يونيو 2020)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مشاركة رائعة ولخصت كل حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كلامك مظبوط بس بتتقاس بالماديات يعني البنت لما بتتجوز بتبص على الخروج والفسح وتقول للراجل انت لازم تضحي شوية لازم نخرج ونتفسح الصح صح والغلط غلط لكل ام علمت بنتها ان الراجل مش مجرد يجيب فلوس وخلاص او لازم يخرجها ويفسحا ويجبلها اغلى هدية عشان يثبت انه بيحبها ولو معملش كده تقول امها اكيد هو بيعرف عليكي ستات للاسف احنا افتقدنا معنى ومفهوم الحب من جوه يعني مش لازم اجيب فستان عشان ابين اني بحب مراتي ممكن تكون لو وردة الوردة دي لو ام البنت علمتها ان دي اغلى وارق واجمل من هدايا كتير صدقوني هتفرق للاسف احنا بنبص على كلام فاضي يعني تلاقي واحدة صاحبتها جوزها جبلها خاتم سوليتير لو البنت شبعنا من كلام ربنا مش هتبص ولا هتغير من صاحبتها وطريقة تعامل جوز صاحبتها بالرغم من ان جوزها صحيح ممكن مش بيجيب هدايا كتيرة او غاليا لكن ممكن يكون زوج متعاون في البيت او يكون بيجيب هدايا بسيطة او ممكن مش بيزعلها ويضربها زي رجالة تانية كل ده بتكون نعمة بس عشان التربية من الاساس مبنية على الحب المبني على الضمان ضمان انه بيحبني وعاوزني يجيب هدية غالية او اكتشفت ان حصلت تغيير في زوجها وعلى طول امها تقول اكيد بيعرف بنات عليكي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 يونيو 2020)

maged18 قال:


> كلامك مظبوط بس بتتقاس بالماديات يعني البنت لما بتتجوز بتبص على الخروج والفسح وتقول للراجل انت لازم تضحي شوية لازم نخرج ونتفسح الصح صح والغلط غلط لكل ام علمت بنتها ان الراجل مش مجرد يجيب فلوس وخلاص او لازم يخرجها ويفسحا ويجبلها اغلى هدية عشان يثبت انه بيحبها ولو معملش كده تقول امها اكيد هو بيعرف عليكي ستات للاسف احنا افتقدنا معنى ومفهوم الحب من جوه يعني مش لازم اجيب فستان عشان ابين اني بحب مراتي ممكن تكون لو وردة الوردة دي لو ام البنت علمتها ان دي اغلى وارق واجمل من هدايا كتير صدقوني هتفرق للاسف احنا بنبص على كلام فاضي يعني تلاقي واحدة صاحبتها جوزها جبلها خاتم سوليتير لو البنت شبعنا من كلام ربنا مش هتبص ولا هتغير من صاحبتها وطريقة تعامل جوز صاحبتها بالرغم من ان جوزها صحيح ممكن مش بيجيب هدايا كتيرة او غاليا لكن ممكن يكون زوج متعاون في البيت او يكون بيجيب هدايا بسيطة او ممكن مش بيزعلها ويضربها زي رجالة تانية كل ده بتكون نعمة بس عشان التربية من الاساس مبنية على الحب المبني على الضمان ضمان انه بيحبني وعاوزني يجيب هدية غالية او اكتشفت ان حصلت تغيير في زوجها وعلى طول امها تقول اكيد بيعرف بنات عليكي



*لا صدقني انا ام البنت وبقولك معلمتش بنتي ولا ربتها كدة هههههههههه


بس انا معاك بردو اكيد فية امهات ربت بناتها خطأ ، وفية بردو بنات من طبعهم الانانية 
بس كله بيبان في فترة الخطوبة 

المهم 
بردو مش عايزين ننسي ان معظم الشباب انانيين ومش مقدرين مسئولية فتح بيت واسرة واولاد ، كل اهتمامهم بعد الزواج بيكون لذاتهم و راحتهم  دون التفكير في راحة الزوجة متناسيين الكلمة الحلوة اللي بتدوب المشاكل وتحلي الصعاب 
وايضا مشاركة الزوجة في اعمال المنزل ، من الاشياء الي بينساها الزوج اعتقاد خطأ منه ان مسئولية المنزل من شئون الزوجة فقط ، رغم ان الزوجة عندها الاستعداد لمساعدة الزوج في توفير الماديات دون ان تفرض عليه المسئولية المادية  


عشان كدة بقول تضحية الزوجة من اجل الزوج و العمل علي راحته  ده هيكون افضل  لو الزوج ضحي هو الآخر

*


----------

